# Gerd Update



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi everybody. I can't believe the amound of people with this problem: gerd, ibs, I'm still taking the protonix, is working a little bit, but I still can't eat that much...but i'm eating better then last week. Tonight I decided to eat something a little bit different, I ate a few bites of spagetty, My stomach didn't like that at all!







now i'm afraid to got to bed...I will stay up, until I can't keep my eyes open, This protonix suppose to be a 8 weeks treatment. I will finish that, and then I will start taking my new flavonoid supplement that was recomended by One of the members in here. user name overitnow. This situation is really scary, I wonder if I had ibs too? two day's ago my stomach started to act really weird. Making a lot of noises and lots of air. loose stool







I had never had that before. I get scared just thinking about eating, because I dont know what my esophagus is going to do next, i'm been very careful with food. I just hope I dont loose anymore weight, i'm already 107. my regular weight is 113, My shorts are falling down








I drink lots of soy milk, and water I haven't been able to eat any fruits or hardly any vegetables. I get full so fast, some day's I feel hungry, but not all the time...is not normal for me. What type of foods are you guys eating? can you eat almost anything that you want? Because I can't? My food has too be soaf, if I eat anything hard. I start getting chest pain, that goes all the way to my back like being stabbed. it really hurts.I wish all of you, the best and I hope all of us too be back to normal once again...


----------

